# Nikon D3300 or Sony a5000



## Joshjay2 (Aug 18, 2015)

ok been going so back and forth on these 2 cameras read up as much could on the good old Internet
Anyone have any experience with either of these or some pro and cons to consider
This will be my first good camera so I'll be learning ropes on this also looking to get some nice video clips with the camera as well
I also notice lens selection is a thought to and flip screen vs no flip full body vs mirrorless etc etc
only a 50 dollar difference in price so cost is not a barrier for me with one or the other


----------



## Derrel (Aug 18, 2015)

Have you been able to lay hands on both of them, and check them out for size, looks, fit,feel,etc.? Maybe there's one or the other that would appeal to you more than the other. Reading about cameras is fine for getting facts, but it doesn't SHOW you what it's like to hold and use them. How is the viewfinder in each one is the single biggest question **I** ask myself when evaluating a camera body. I dunno....two months ago, I demo'd the SonyA6000...I thought it had a DISMAL viewfinder image, and the zoom control sucked...it was something like a 16-50mm zoom, as I recall. I liked the small, flat soap-bar type body the Sony had. Not sure where you are located...maybe hit a BestBuy for an hour, see what you think of both.


----------



## Joshjay2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Good thought 
I am going to head to best buy or London drugs and I know I can even buy one and return it
But as long as they unbox it for me I could probably figure it out in store 
I'm so far leaning towards to d3300 ..external mic jack and can add a flash, lens selection much larger and
Probably more lightly used lenses for sale ..buuuut the Sony is nice and small for packing around and battery life is really good also has flip out screen and wifi nfc


----------



## jaomul (Aug 18, 2015)

I'd go d3300 for the range of lenses and accessories, own brand and third party available for the Nikon system.

I own a d3100, it'solder version and it's quite tidy and light.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## goodguy (Aug 18, 2015)

jaomul said:


> I'd go d3300 for the range of lenses and accessories, own brand and third party available for the Nikon system.
> 
> I own a d3100, it'solder version and it's quite tidy and light.  Just my 2 cents.


Another vote for the D3300 for same reasons
Much better lenses range
Better Auto Focus system

Nikon D3300 vs Sony A5000 - Our Analysis


----------



## Derrel (Aug 18, 2015)

Not sure if you are aware of it, but the Nikon D3300 can use older, unmodified Nikon F-mount lenses and accessories, which are plentiful and very inexpensive at second hand dealers. I mean, for example, the Nikon 55mm f/3.5 pre-Ai Micro~NIKKOR macro lens...these were made for a number of years, and are incredibly solidly-made lenses, with the small front element deeply recessed behind the filter threads and front of the lens; in BGN (bargain), or rough condition from KEH in the USA, these sell for $29-$34 US dollars, with great regularity. This is one of the cheapest "good" macro lenses one can buy. 1980's vintage manual focusing zoom lenses are widely available too, if you want something like say a Kiron 70-205mm f/3.8 lens or somesuch thing, used prices are typically $20-$30 or so at pawn shops. The D3000-series Nikons can mount and shoot all these older, pre-Ai lenses, without damaging the camera; this is in contrast to the higher-specification models, which cam be damaged by mounting these old accessories and old lenses. That one feature, the ability to mount virtually any F-mount lens made since 1959, is what makes the small Nikons useful for experimenting, and as a "platform". Look online for lenses described as *non-Ai *or as *pre-Ai* if you're looking for low-cost, manual focusing lenses for a D3300. There are over 30 million of them made by Nikon, and probably ten times that many made by third parties.


----------



## IndianaYakFish (Aug 18, 2015)

I've bought a D3300 a few weeks ago and am very pleased with it for my first DSLR.  Still trying to figure it all out, but overall, great little camera.  I did the online research as well and everything pointed me to the D3300.


----------



## Sirgitano (Aug 19, 2015)

IndianaYakFish said:


> I've bought a D3300 a few weeks ago and am very pleased with it for my first DSLR.  Still trying to figure it all out, but overall, great little camera.  I did the online research as well and everything pointed me to the D3300.



Same here. I got one a about two months ago and love it. I even got a friend of mine to get one as well cause he was using mine when I had it at his shop.


----------



## Joshjay2 (Aug 21, 2015)

I went to the London drugs in my town and looked at the d3300 then the girl said I should think about abit more money and then I could have a d5200 but that's a lot of camera for beginner ? then again it was a nice little jump up for not a lot more money and I would have something that won't need an upgrade for along time I found it listed here for just the body but the price seems to good to be true?

Welcome to Abes's of Maine
0nly $325 with free shipping but $500 on Amazon ?


----------



## Thebigbarkhouski (Aug 21, 2015)

I have the Nikon D3300 and its great, I also was looking at the D5500 mainly for the built in WiFi, but I ended up buying the adapter and its small and works great. This is my first DSLR and I wasn't about to drop that much extra cash on an upgraded camera until I knew my D3300 seen lots of use and I learn more about DSLR's and photography all together. D3300 has my votw, its a great beginer DSRL and the price was right for me.


----------



## Joshjay2 (Aug 21, 2015)

I Think you guys are probably right but I'm sure going to miss the tilting screen that's on the  my current point and shoot.. a little Nikon P500 from 2011 that I picked up for hundred bucks last year, but hearing about all the lenses and the price point i have to say the 3300 sounds like the best, thanks for the info everyone now I just gotta do it already and buy it.
Anyone ever heard of this Abe's of Maine ? on line prices are really good cheaper than anywhere else


----------



## Braineack (Aug 21, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Have you been able to lay hands on both of them, and check them out for size, looks, fit,feel,etc.? Maybe there's one or the other that would appeal to you more than the other. Reading about cameras is fine for getting facts, but it doesn't SHOW you what it's like to hold and use them. How is the viewfinder in each one is the single biggest question **I** ask myself when evaluating a camera body. I dunno....two months ago, I demo'd the SonyA6000...I thought it had a DISMAL viewfinder image, and the zoom control sucked...it was something like a 16-50mm zoom, as I recall. I liked the small, flat soap-bar type body the Sony had. Not sure where you are located...maybe hit a BestBuy for an hour, see what you think of both.


16-50 vs 18-55.  

I'm going to get an a6000 for a travel/casual camera in the next month or so.  Pretty stunning IQ out of that little lens with a 24mp Sony aps-c sensor.

But it's not going to replace my big boy camera.

using tapatalk.


----------



## Joshjay2 (Aug 21, 2015)

Haha big boy camera now I think I'm more looking at d3300 vs d5200
At the store the 5200 felt good in the hand and I'm all about that flip out screen 
It would hard to go back to no flip out screen


----------



## goodguy (Aug 22, 2015)

D5200 is a bit of an older model but its still excellent and has 2 main advantages over the D3300
1.A much better auto focus system
2.Flip screen
I would go for the D5200 just for the better auto focus system, the flip screen is a nice bonus.


----------



## goodguy (Aug 22, 2015)

Braineack said:


> 16-50 vs 18-55.
> 
> I'm going to get an a6000 for a travel/casual camera in the next month or so.  Pretty stunning IQ out of that little lens with a 24mp Sony aps-c sensor.
> 
> ...


Heard lots of good things on the A6000 but mind you I heard its kit lens sucks so if you plan on getting it do you homework maybe its better getting an other slightly better lens.
I have the D5100 for general use, small comfy camera compared to the D750 and its lenses are dirt cheap used and offer a very dissent quality.


----------

